# Ironstock '09



## Indyandy

Ok, I know it is a little early to be thinking of this, But I need to make plans now. What are the dates for Iron Stock next year? I know some people had problems with the Ramada last year, where is the party place this time? Holiday Inn? I want to make reservations now while I can. Who Is going? Since this is the last year, It should be a big blow out.


----------



## NoahFentz

June 26, 27, 28. That would be me that had the problem . Our family has been banned from the Ramada Inn. The situation has been resolved but we will be staying at the Holiday Inn. I hope it will be the party place but old habits are hard to break. It definitely will be a grand ol time. The prepping has begun...we have BIG plans in store....


----------



## slightlymad

I am hoping to make it this year.


----------



## HibLaGrande

I want to make it this year.


----------



## bourno

Valerie and I will be there for sure


----------



## groovie ghoulie

"Our family has been banned from the Ramada Inn" Noah, that sounds like a great story, care to elaborate?


----------



## Hauntiholik

groovie ghoulie said:


> "Our family has been banned from the Ramada Inn" Noah, that sounds like a great story, care to elaborate?


http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11546


----------



## lowdwnrob

I cant wait. Glad to know the dates so I can start making plans. Luckily I only live about 50 minutes from there so I just drive back and forth both days. I HATE staying in hotels. I look forward to see everyone there.


----------



## turtle2778

So do we want Ramada or Holiday Inn?


----------



## bourno

With the Meet up at the fairgrounds the last couple years, the Ramada is less of the party hub on Friday night. After the weasel ball, I am too lame to stay up till 3:00 am or later partying anyway, so not a biggie there either 

We have stayed at the Holiday Inn for the last 4 or so years and it's been good.

We do sneak over to the Ramada on Sunday evening to hang out at the pool for BSing and nursing some beers.


----------



## Indyandy

Bourno, I knew you'ld be there. Are you doing a demo? You always have cool things.

Lowdnwrob, I hope you make it this year. I would like to get with you about getting some wiper motors there. 

As for me, I'll probably go with the Holiday Inn this year. The first few years, I stayed at the Day's Inn because I reserved at the last minute. Last couple of years has been at the Ramada. So I might as well try the Holiday Inn this time. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## bourno

It is a very decent possibility as I have not done a demo only one time. Even as an IronStock virgin, I did a demo, lol. I wouldn't mind showing off the leaf monster mechanism as it would be compact enough to bring along on the trip. Guess I gotta see what goofy, fun ideas for mechanisms that I decide to make this coming year.

I had fun with the Make and Take session this last time, and know a few that may been a little jealous afterwards for wanting an RC crawler of their own.

Maybe we should volunteer you Andy to get up front for a demo


----------



## Indyandy

Yeah, I am not worthy with all you experts out there.


----------



## Revenant

Hey Andy you can do a demo of how to make the worlds goofiest horror T-shirts!

That chest-burster shirt you were wearing at the Ball Saturday night was freakin' hilarious. The googly eyes and facial expression on that thing just kept getting funnier as the night went on.







Got to the point I couldn't even look in your direction without busting up.


----------



## Indyandy

Well, Rev, maybe I'll just have to wear it again this year. Glad you liked it. Hope to see you there too.


----------



## turtle2778

Okay has anyone seen/heard anything about pre-registrations? I sent Ralph an email but never got anything back. Just wondering. THANKS


----------



## bourno

I haven't inquire and believe Bob-O more or less took over updating the ironstock web pages last year when Keeba needed a break. But now that Bob-O has a wife and child, I haven't seen his name at cryptchat in some time, just some crazy guy called Pnut seems to be there constantly


----------



## Ironman

Hi Turtle,
Sorry for not getting back to you, but we have been battling a few e-mail issues. However, I do believe we have them fixed now, and we should be able to receive them. Yes, Bob-O has started the update for the Ironstock web site, and we will be adding info regularly. The registration page is on the web site and you can gather all the info there. We are looking forward to seeing everyone this June, but of course it is with mixed emotions as this WILL be the final blow out.

Along that same thought...for Bourno, and anyone else that has ideas for demos for this year, please contact me directly at [email protected] and tell me what you have in mind. We still have a few slots to fill.
Ironman


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hi Ralph,

Will you be doing a fashion show this year?


----------



## Ironman

Most definitely.


----------



## turtle2778

ooh kellie are you going to FINALLY show your fabulous costumes???


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm gonna have to miss it. I had hoped to go, but with the twins and job situation and all...well...just not happening.


----------



## turtle2778

OH Bryce that just sucks!! I had really hoped you would be there.  Maybe you can room and catch a ride with someone to go. If i lived closer to you you could ride with me.


----------



## The Watcher

Can anyone tell me which Holiday Inn to stay at? This will be our first year so we don't know much about what we are doing.


----------



## NoahFentz

There is Holiday Inn, Ramada Inn and Days Inn all in Tell City. There is info on the Ironstock page. Do not be discouraged if there is no room in the Inns. Put your name in for reserve when people cancel. I know we will be canceling our reservations at the Ramada Inn as the time gets closer.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The Watcher said:


> Can anyone tell me which Holiday Inn to stay at? This will be our first year so we don't know much about what we are doing.


First year and last year. This is the closing of a great gathering.


----------



## bourno

I haven't been on the Halloween-L list for awhile, has there been much talk there yet?

We have stayed at the Holiday Inn Express for the last 4 years and no complaints there except for the fishermen hogging 2 parking places. They did try last year on parking differently to take a little less.


----------



## The Watcher

Thanks everyone. I did not know this would be the last year Sickie Ickie. I am glad you told me. I wanted to stay where everyone else stayed for the party. But If I have to I'll come in my RV. Am trying to get reservations this mourning. So maybe I'll see some of you there.


----------



## BRAinDead

The Days Inn is a dump, but will do if you're not picky.


----------



## Indyandy

The first few years that I went, I stayed at the Day's Inn. Had to fight with the fish people to find a spot to park. They would block off all the spots in front of the rooms. I had a ground floor room in the back and had to park around the front. When they left I moved my Jeep in front of my room. They weren't happy when they came back. I found a banana peel on my bumper. Though the next morning, their truck wouldn't run. I really don't know how that banana got shoved way up in the exhaust pipe.:googly: The next year I stayed at the Ramada. Much better. I really didn't spend much time in my room though. Long enough to shower and get a few winks. This year I will be at the Holiday Inn. I say find a roof over your head and get the party on!


----------



## Hellrazor

Soooo.... whos going? Im working on hubby since this is the last year. Georgia should be walking by then so we should have a great time.


----------



## hauntedcampers

we will be there on thur. but then again i am only 2 1/2 hr away


----------



## NoahFentz

Count us in for four. Still not sure how and when. If we take a plane we will get there later. If we drive we will get there Friday late morning. We definitely are coming I wouldnt miss this Last hurrah for anything. There is a chance I will be doing another demo too...


----------



## IshWitch

Loved your demo in '07 and wish I could be there for another.
;(
Our son is graduating from Fullsail University that weekend. And I had almost reserved a room, too! Good thing he called when he did.  
Y'all have a great time! 
Maybe some other day we'll get to gang up on a town and show 'em how to party!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm sure someone will take over the void in IL or IN...I hope


----------



## bourno

Before going to IS last year, I had thought about going to Midwest Haunters Convention or Great Lakes FrightFest the next year, but their announcement changed that. Maybe the next summer.

Putting on a one day event is plenty to do let alone getting door prizes, setting up a dance, keeping things flowing, etc, etc. I give them big kudos (as I am sure we all do) for organizing a 2-1/2 day deal.

Not sure who would be crazy enough to carry a torch that big


----------



## Revenant

Well come hell or high water, I'm going. I wish I hadn't skipped the opportunity before... I was bummed last year when I found out that my first was second-to-last. Gotta make the sendoff.

I still have the Ironstock window cling decals up in my car. I like 'em. They're classy.


----------



## Ghostess

I'll be there... I'm an IS virgin. I'm driving up probably Thursday night/Friday wee hours and already have my room booked at the Days Inn. I'll only be at the hotel to sleep, so I don't care what a dump it is. LOL I'd sleep in my car if I had to, dammit - I'm going to IS!!!

BTW, I got a room with 2 doubles, in case anyone (female, Andy'd kill me if I let a guy stay) needs a place to stay.


----------



## Revenant

Hellrazor? Holy Cow, I figured there'd be a big turnout for the last IS, but I never imagined any Canucks would be making the trek... that is true Halloween dedication.


----------



## NoahFentz

I thought I got a chance to meet everyone last year but you(Revenant) slipped by me. I was able to shake the hand of Dave the Dead. I know of a couple of Canadians who make it most of the time. There was even somebody from New Zealand one year!! We stayed in the Days Inn the first 2 years. Its okay. Let me just say when they hand you your room card key its attached to a plunger.LOL. My wife had coined a phrase that I found out the following year people were saying. DAYS INN SUCKS C_ _ _!! Its a place to sleep. I have a funny feeling that none of us will sleep that weekend. Its gonna be one big shindig!!


----------



## sharpobject

Just made my reservations at the Holiday Inn yesterday - it was their next to the last available room. I know that if this truly turned out to be the last IS - I would be kicking myself forever if I didn't go. Can't wait !!


----------



## Revenant

That's what I get for procrastinating... Days Inn was all that was left. So how bad is this place? Is it just that the plumbing doesn't work, or am I going to be ankle-deep in **** & cockroaches there? Am I going to have to lay a sheet of plastic on the bed before I lay on it? I read the reviews on Google and it sounds like an outhouse.

I'm on Ramada's waiting list so I guess I need to wait and pray for a miracle.


----------



## BRAinDead

Revenant said:


> am I going to be ankle-deep in **** & cockroaches there?


No, just the fecal matter. Even cockroaches have standards.


----------



## NoahFentz

sharpobject said:


> Just made my reservations at the Holiday Inn yesterday - it was their next to the last available room. I know that if this truly turned out to be the last IS - I would be kicking myself forever if I didn't go. Can't wait !!


WooHoo. Is the whole family coming? You driving? Its time for a convoy. If you like going to the Make and Take yer gonna love Ironstock. Its non stop but relaxing. We will talk.


----------



## The Watcher

sharpobject said:


> Just made my reservations at the Holiday Inn yesterday - it was their next to the last available room. I know that if this truly turned out to be the last IS - I would be kicking myself forever if I didn't go. Can't wait !!


I made mine 2 or 3 weeks back. They told us we got the last room? A smoking king. There is no way we wanting a smoking room. I did care about the beds, which I would have rather got 2. I figure some body is going to need a place to stay.We are suppose to be on a list to be moved to a non smoking room. I guess I'll have to call them. I am really geared up for this. I have never been, but have sure heard a lot about it. Then I find out this will be the end. I wouldn't miss it if I have to get a box of air fresheners. Look forward to meeting some of you there.


----------



## Zombie-F

HauntForum will be in attendance this year.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm going to see what I can do.

turtle, do you have a room booked? Do you need a roommate or are you going with your family?

and FE, if you're around this weekend, I'll give you call.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Zombie-F said:


> HauntForum will be in attendance this year.


SaaaWeet! Can I put you in charge of the HauntForum Special Cooler???



Ms. Wicked said:


> I'm going to see what I can do.
> 
> turtle, do you have a room booked? Do you need a roommate or are you going with your family?
> 
> and FE, if you're around this weekend, I'll give you call.


In and out, but will be here.


----------



## Ghostess

Yay! A nice Haunt Forum contingent would be excellent!


----------



## wormyt

I just called now to make sure they didnt give my room away LOL. We will be there thursday sometime me and my son and daughter. Cant wait to see everyone once again.!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtle2778

OMG, I totally forgot about booking my room last year so when I called after reading this post I was scared I was gunna get stuck at the DAYS INN *GASP* luckily "stephanie" and you have to say her name like a valley girl had 1 non smoking room left so I'll be there Friday chillin' at the Howliday Inn  Im sooo excited!! I know its probably stupid, but the night before, I totally feel like a kid going away to camp I can hardly sleep. Kellie we have 2 beds and if you are asking of course we can share. Its me and my son Jacob going and he's awesome!! Im so excited   Now I just need to get Violet running and Im all set.

Jeff can I dip into that special "Haunt Forum" cooler while you have your back turned?? Nothing like free drinks.  

OOOH and PNUT do you think you could pretend you see me this year and NOT ignore me while surrounded with all of your groupies


----------



## turtle2778

Hey watcher call them back they had another room with 2 beds in it. I got a non smoker with 2 queens.


----------



## sharpobject

I sent an email to Ironman to ask about what kind of make and takes will be going on this year at Ironstock and this is what he replied....

_I am waiting for confirmation on two (possibly three) Make and Takes. One is for a motorized pop up, but I'm not exactly sure of the other one. We have practical demos for Faux Wall Finishing, Making Killer Plants (come alive), Keg Making (from 55 gallon steel drums), and Meat Making. There's a chance that the meat making will be a MnT, but not sure on that one yet. We have to come up with materials first. I really hope we have everything updated soon. I am poking and prodding folks to send me their information so we can post it ASAP._

I'm so EXCITED !!!


----------



## NoahFentz

I had mentioned to Ironman if he is in a pinch or if someone cancels I can do a skull mold demo. I'll be bringing a bag of plaster and pumping skulls out all weekend...


----------



## Ironman

And yes....you're on Noah. And there are a couple more demos that I had not told sharpobject about. I was mostly talking to her about possible Make and Takes. That is unless yours is also in that category? I did just get confirmation from Dave of the Dead that there will indeed be a MnT for his motorized pop up. He is working on a putting the numbers together and just as soon as he finalizes them, we will get it posted to the site (along with many other updates) so everyone can make arrangements with him. And while I'm on that topic, for the MnTs (once we have them all firmed up) I want to request that anyone that wants to participate, makes sure to contact the presenter of that project with their prepayment for materials. This way you are sure to be included and not take a chance on there not being enough parts to go around for everyone. DotD also asked me about the Prop Swap. Most definitely there will be a Prop Swap this year. With the economy the way it is today, the Prop Swap makes more sense than ever before. So if any of you have retired props that you would like to barter with, or just plain sell, here's your chance. I know that I will have several things in there, and Dave said he will also have a few.Stay tuned, more coming (quickly now).
IM


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hey Mel, need a roommate?


----------



## dave the dead

I'm going to Ironstock!!!


----------



## HauntCast

For all of you that are going, you suck I'm working all weekend. I need to pay the bills. I need someone to do a recored phone call live for Hauntcast. PM me if interested.


----------



## IshWitch

I told Hubby I'm going.

So what if he said no!

Bwahahahaha!


----------



## bourno

Lol


----------



## lowdwnrob

Im getting hyped. I could sit there all day at the demos (and I will).


----------



## Revenant

I wish I wasn't staying at the Roach Motel, but at least I'll be going. Maybe I'll bring my own bedding just to be safe.


----------



## Clipper

H I will be the party place 'cause that's where I'll be =)
IRONSTOCK, IRONSTOCK, IRONSTOCK!


----------



## dave the dead

Hey Ironman, when will the Make-n-takes be posted on your site???


----------



## Ironman

With any luck, by this evening or tomorrow. The copy has been written and sent to Bob-0 to post to the site. More updates are being worked on right now as well.


----------



## bourno

< Bump >

Okay people, less than 3 weeks till IronStock.

You may start to panic now.


----------



## NoahFentz

So much to do So little time and I started preppin last year. Big plans this year.


----------



## Ghostess

I have NO idea what to wear to the Weasel Ball, that's the only thing I'm stressin' over, besides the slight chance I won't even make it up there.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you were going to drink beer at IS.....what is your preference?


----------



## HauntCast

Jeff, IF you are going to drink beer? I thought that was mandatory?


----------



## Ghostess

IF?? WTF is this IF???


----------



## bourno

Ghostess said:


> besides the slight chance I won't even make it up there.


Well, what is this slight chance of not showing up????


----------



## Ironman

I really wanted to adopt this as our new Ironstock theme song for this year:




WARNING....EXPLICIT LYRICS.


----------



## Ironman

I had hoped that Rucker would bring his Munster Koach back since this was the final year. But instead, he is bringing his newest toy.








Should make for some quick trips to the liquor store.


----------



## Ironman

Stuff :: Rucker's Dragula picture by Namnori - Photobucket


----------



## Indyandy

I'd vote for that song.


----------



## Ghostess

bourno said:


> Well, what is this slight chance of not showing up????


MORE unexpected dental work costs added to an already over-budget (3K over) bill that's coming right out of our pocket. My husband is hell-bent on getting me to IS though because he knows how crushed I was at the thought of not going AGAIN this year - especially since it's my last chance. He swears I will be there, so at this point I am taking him at his word. He's never let me down before!


----------



## Adam I

I like it ...
It brings back memories albeit a tat fuzzy


----------



## Revenant

Pleeeeeease come to IS Ghostess! This final year is the time for all the long-distance haunters to make a go of it.

Sucks that this'll only be my second one. Second and final. *sigh*


----------



## sharpobject

I wasn't 100% sure I'd be able to go until yesterday. NOW I'm 100% sure. Can't wait !!!


----------



## Ghostess

My husband yelled at me for the very first time today. He said, "YOU'RE GOING TO IRONSTOCK!" So, I guess that means I will, in fact, be there! Now I gotta go pick up a pattern and some fabric so I can sew a new costume!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Same here D....I'll be out about $700 this far for the removal and bone graph.
The big bill will be in about 6 months for the post cap and crown....can't wait for that bill!


----------



## NoahFentz

Is everyone planning on being there for the Meet and Greet? Friday event.


----------



## sharpobject

Me and the hubby will be there for sure !!!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Yep. Going to the Meet & Greet.


----------



## The Watcher

We are looking to get there Thursday night or early Friday mourning.


----------



## Indyandy

I know I am going. Should be all healed up by then. I just had cataract surgery. I needed both eyes done, but opted for just one. No way was I going to miss IS. I'll have the other eye done when I get back.


----------



## NoahFentz

Cool...We should be getting there around 11am-noon. We have BIG plans for Friday night.


----------



## hauntedcampers

We will be there Thur again


----------



## Clipper

*BS Raffle donations*

Donations for the B Sisters's Raffle Box can be given to me I will be at the meet & greet and I am staying at the Holiday Inn.

Clipper the Evil One
BS #7


----------



## Clipper

IndyAndy-make sure we meet you at IS!
Clipper


----------



## lowdwnrob

NoahFentz said:


> Cool...We should be getting there around 11am-noon. We have BIG plans for Friday night.


Dont hold out on us. Whats going on? I dont know if I will be able to make it Friday night because a dump truck lost his tire and tore up the underneath of my car so Im hoping to have everything fixed by then. He is already trying to get out of everything so Im sure this is going to be a battle.If not hope you all have fun.


----------



## dave the dead

Friday night??? Not sure if I could make it by then, but if the temptation is good enough.....


----------



## NoahFentz

Phobos and I have been showing a movie the past 2 years. This year we decided we wanted to end it with a bang. What would a haunter do? While traveling back 14 hours from last years Ironstock we came up with the idea of having a Funeral. We got the approval from Ironman so I began working on a nine 4 X 8 panel set craved out of bluefoam. Imagine sitting in front of an old gothic church. Some of the original Ironstockers will be telling stories of past Ironstocks and do a little roasting of our beloved hosts. Kinda like an Eulogy. Slide shows, videos...Hopefully we can get some of these haunters to sing or play some guitar. Laughing and crying ALL at the same time. Just thought it would be great closure for the most amazing gathering of all time!!


----------



## Indyandy

Sounds like it will be a great and sad time. Make sure Wormy T is there. I know she has some good stories. 

Clipper; I will be looking for you. I am also staying at the Holiday Inn.


lowdwnrob; Did you get my email about the motors?


----------



## Ghostess

I'll be pulling in sometime Friday afternoon. Hopefully I can get outta here on time for once.


----------



## Revenant

I'll be there Friday early afternoon. Staying at the Roach Motel.


----------



## dave the dead

looks like I won't be able to make it until Saturday morning.


----------



## Ghostess

yay! I'm not the only one staying at the Roach Motel.


----------



## hauntedcampers

Roach Motel is not really "that bad" most of the first times stay there. plus people are hardly at the hotels


----------



## Revenant

Seriously. It's not like I'm planning on spending a lot of time there. Ghostess is married.


----------



## The Watcher

NoahFentz said:


> Phobos and I have been showing a movie the past 2 years. This year we decided we wanted to end it with a bang. What would a haunter do? While traveling back 14 hours from last years Ironstock we came up with the idea of having a Funeral. We got the approval from Ironman so I began working on a nine 4 X 8 panel set craved out of bluefoam. Imagine sitting in front of an old gothic church. Some of the original Ironstockers will be telling stories of past Ironstocks and do a little roasting of our beloved hosts. Kinda like an Eulogy. Slide shows, videos...Hopefully we can get some of these haunters to sing or play some guitar. Laughing and crying ALL at the same time. Just thought it would be great closure for the most amazing gathering of all time!!


Noah I'll bring a guitar. If you have power let me know I can bring a small Fender passport PA or a 20 channel powered mixer and a couple of 15 inch cabs.


----------



## NoahFentz

The Watcher said:


> Noah I'll bring a guitar. If you have power let me know I can bring a small Fender passport PA or a 20 channel powered mixer and a couple of 15 inch cabs.


From what I understand there are many talented haunters that can play an instrument so there has always been talk of a jam secesion but it never came to past. Who knows this might be the year? Melanie and Roger hunter usually bring all the audio equipment so I couldn't tell ya who's bringing what. That stuff is way over my head.


----------



## The Watcher

I know there are lots of talented haunters. I had a chance to pick some with Spookineer, and found out Dave in the Grave also plays. Know worries about the equipment. If you don't use it, then it doesn't make sense. Mama says I do enough shows here, any way.


----------



## Clipper

I hope the Holiday INN has non-stop-coffee! =)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

me to sweet heart!


----------



## The Watcher

You mean I want be alone in the parking lot????? I do like to sit out side with my old box at night. Just seems so peaceful,relaxing. Helps me sleep.


----------



## Ghostess

I'll be hanging out where ever everyone else is, hiding in the shadows, watching... I've been training for not sleeping thanks to my job.

Jim, I'm looking forward to hearing you sing and play some, since I MISSED that at CFQ & Hamm's place.


----------



## PerfessorEvil

Mistress Evil and I will be there... fly out from the CA Bay Area tomorrow into Detroit, drive to Charlevoix, take a boat to Beaver Island, visit the mom-in-law til Thursday, boat back to Charlevoix, then drive on down to Tell City. Should get there sometime Friday afternoon.
Unfortunately we have to leave just after noon on Sunday.


----------



## Clipper

well sure they are!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ouch, that's some heavy driving time!


PerfessorEvil said:


> Mistress Evil and I will be there... fly out from the CA Bay Area tomorrow into Detroit, drive to Charlevoix, take a boat to Beaver Island, visit the mom-in-law til Thursday, boat back to Charlevoix, then drive on down to Tell City. Should get there sometime Friday afternoon.
> Unfortunately we have to leave just after noon on Sunday.


----------



## PerfessorEvil

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> ouch, that's some heavy driving time!


Ayup, but that was the only way we could justify the trip. Gotta visit the mother in law every few years, or she'll come to us!


----------



## hauntedcampers

anyone else going to be there Thursday?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That had me laughing pretty good!


PerfessorEvil said:


> Ayup, but that was the only way we could justify the trip. Gotta visit the mother in law every few years, or she'll come to us!


----------



## turtle2778

Im gunna try and make it Friday night. My husband has to drive down from MI and I have to wait until he makes it here to leave  If its after 10 i might as well just save 75 bucks and come on Saturday.


----------



## Indyandy

4 MORE DAYS! I cant wait. I hope we dont have a tornado warning this year.


----------



## BRAinDead

It's suposeed to be 96 degrees on Sat and Sun. You'll be wishing for a tornado, just for the breeze. :devil:


----------



## NoahFentz

Its been non stop raining here in Jersey..I would love to see the sun to remind me its summer.


----------



## The Watcher

If I was in, Jersey I would never know. I don;t get out of the casino.


----------



## Indyandy

96 degrees! Jeff, you had better just get a keg. Oh wouldn't it be fun to put a slip and slid on the hill. I can see it now. :googly:


----------



## hauntedcampers

there was a slip and slide last yr on the hill for the t-shirt toss


----------



## dave the dead

and for the coffin race.


----------



## Revenant

96 degrees. Feh. It's 96 here right now. 

Bleah. I'm skipping the costume.


----------



## HauntCast

Do me a favor, take a lot of pics and video so I can see what I am missing ya jerks.


----------



## Revenant

nanny-nanny-boo-boo pblbppbblbpptt


----------



## Ghostess

Dr. Ghastly said:


> It's suposeed to be 96 degrees on Sat and Sun. You'll be wishing for a tornado, just for the breeze. :devil:


Oh cool... then I'll feel right at home. It's been 100+° here in Sunny/afternoon thunderstormy Florida the past few days.

I'm so dang ready for Friday! I still haven't gotten my costume together for the Weasel Ball though.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Revenant said:


> Bleah. I'm skipping the costume.


Does that mean you'll be going as "Nature Boy"?


----------



## Ironman

Ya know....on a pure lark years ago, I made the passing statement that the Weasel Ball was 'costume only, or clothing optional'. I learned very quickly that this is NOT the group to kid around with in that way. And there is a genuine reason that the Weasel Ball is adult only.


----------



## hauntedcampers

and no bloody babies. that is not a good plan when it is hot.


----------



## The Watcher

Adult only? I hope that just means over 21? Cause I am trying really hard not to grow up! Is there any thing I might wish to bring to the fairgrounds with me? Like folding chair, cooler, snack, hat, umbrella.....Also is there anything you are not allowed to bring. Knives , Wife, Dog..... I am at HI not sure how far that is away, driving or walking. Just looking for a good time and hoping to pick up a thing or 2. We are leaving Carolina tomorrow night are early Thursday mourning. So any one needs help sitting anything up. I will be glad to help. Leave a message at HI for BRushe.


----------



## Phobos

hehehe - we want the baby!!!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Mind your manners Phobos....


----------



## Phobos

be afraid merlin... be very afraid.... bloody babies, green fairies, and pumpkin butts, oh my!


----------



## hauntedcampers

I know i am not wearing makeup gets all over everything when you pass out (just in case) LOL


----------



## Ironman

Yes, when I say adult only, I mean the "You're a grown man. What the hell were you thinking?" adult. Which of course we can all associate with. One of my favorite Ironstock shirts was from 2007 that had the mantra "It's never too late to have a happy childhood" And I find it is that way with most haunters. 

Anyway, all of those suggestions would be good to have. Lawn chair, hat cooler, umbrella, comfortable shoes, sun screen, etc. There are on site concessions, and practically anyone that has been there can tell you about the scrumptious severed fingers. Plus there are local restaurants very close to the fairgrounds. We do a LOT of stuff outside, rain or shine, so it is best to be prepared. Parking at the fairgrounds is really close, so even if you just have them in your car in case you should want them, it is a wise move. Weapons are not only allowed, but encouraged. That is providing that they are made from latex, foam, or other non-harmful materials. We have had dogs at Ironstock before, and the ones that were there were very well behaved. However, we would never bring our own 120 pound Lab out of common courtesy for all the other guests. And he's a love hound. But it will be crowded, and not only would it be threatening to some people, it wouldn't be a very good time for the pet. So please, let's leave the pets at home. Wives??? Not going there bud. The only rule we have about spouses....if you bring 'em, you have to take 'em with you when they leave. 

The HI is within walking distance, BUT....it is uphill both ways. Think I'm kidding? You will see what I mean when you get here. But both the HI and the Ramada are about 1/4 mile away. And they are right across the street from one another. It appears that there will be quite a few folks coming in on Thursday, so I'm sure you will run into them. Traditionally this is not a very quiet and shy group, so I'm certain you will know who is there for Ironstock without fail.


----------



## The Watcher

Thanks for all the info Ironman. I didn't mean to steal so much of your time. I am sure you are quiet busy. I figured some of the others that have been there could give me some tips. As for thinking, Hell I am already on vacation! So I am doing my version of all the inland people who come to see my ocean. I left my brain at home!


----------



## Indyandy

What time are we kicking off the festivities at the Fair grounds on Friday?


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Watcher - you'll be fine............trust me...............  See ya there


----------



## hauntedcampers

Well we are getting ready to leave will be in tell city around 2 or 3 see you all there


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hope to leave by noon....this has been a tough week.
I'm so far behind on everything.


----------



## hauntedcampers

WE have made it to Tell City IN


----------



## lowdwnrob

Rub it in why dont you


----------



## Revenant

I hope to be there before 2pm Friday.


----------



## sharpobject

Left at 7am this morning - drove 8 hours - staying overnite in Columbus. Got here early enough to go visit David Fachman at the Scare Factory. He was extremely gracious and gave us what he called the nickel tour. I would have called it the hundred dollar tour. He took us all over the warehouse and explained what each station did and how the awsome props come together. He let us take as many pictures as we wanted (will post those when we get back home). I'm still in awe of all the elaborate things they do.

We're early risers, so we'll probably be back on the road early for the remaining 4-1/2 hour drive. I'm hoping to get there early enough to help NoahFentz set up his demo.


----------



## The Watcher

Merlin I always do fine! Thanks. I make the best out of everything.

Sharpshooter you lucky dog. I don't know whwere anything is around here. We got to the HI a round 2pm yesterday. 

Went to the fair grounds to see if we could help set up. It was empty, There was one guy come out of the garage, said he was working on the tractor. He seemed nice said, this is quiet a show.The fellow rents the place is from Troy. I can't sleep since I passed out around 7 last night, after driving all night the day before.


----------



## Indyandy

Well it's 7:30am, and I'm ready to hit the road. It is only a 5 hour drive for me, but I cant wait to get there and meet all you fine people. Let the party begin!


----------



## lowdwnrob

For anyone who drove through New Albany on the way to Tell City, was there any construction? Last year it was one lane for what felt like 100 miles.


----------



## DeathTouch

I need pictures since I didn't get to go. LOL


----------



## lowdwnrob

Man I had a great time today. A little road work on the way there but no major issues. Cant wait until morning to head back


----------

